
Automating Hate - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/@erin_gallagher/automating-hate-ba9c09f0a5b4
======
onreact
Yeah, I noticed that most Twitter trolls are still bots. Their quest to ban
automated accounts didn't really work out until now.

For example when you watch tweets by Greta Thunberg most climate denial
responses and hateful comments are automated.

Even when I told legit users not to feed those trolls they would respond by
context-free climate change denial claims.

